# Petawawa Rifle Club??



## technofixit (25 Oct 2006)

This is my first post on Army.ca, so here goes.  I recently purchased my first firearm, it's a Remington 700 Police .308 bolt action rifle.  I am looking forward to trying it out, but haven't been very successful at finding ranges to shoot on.  I heard that there is a rifle club here on base that shoots at the ranges on wednesdays, is there any truth to this?  I drove over to the ranges today ( wednesday ), and the fellow at the gate i spoke with had no clue about this club and what i was talking about.  If any of you have some info on this club or any other precision rifle club nearby i would certainly like to hear about it.  Basically i want to try out my new purchase, and learn a few pointers from more experienced shooters.  Thanks.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Oct 2006)

You'll have to track down the list of Clubs on the Base.  There should be an Archery Club.  Pet used to have a very active 'Rod and Gun Club' up until the 1980's, although I think they had a different name for it.  I couldn't even tell you where they hang out now.  Once upon a time they were out at the Boy Scout Camp, and then out at Landry's Crossing....God only knows where they are now.


----------



## COBRA-6 (25 Oct 2006)

Give popurhedoff a PM, he is active at the local Pembroke range and should be able to fill you in on any base rifle club. 

The NCRRA shoots at Connaught Ranges weekly, but that is a bit of a drive.


----------



## technofixit (25 Oct 2006)

I'll drop him a line, and lsee if i can get the list of base clubs tomorrow.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## paracowboy (25 Oct 2006)

ask at the Base Gym or the MFRC, they used to have a list of the various clubs on Base, along with POCs.


----------



## riggermade (25 Oct 2006)

There is a range on Doran Rd across the highway or contact www.valleyguns.com  Jeff runs tactical courses on Base and can likely let you know where ranges are avaiable plus he can do just about anything with a weapon

Steve


----------



## technofixit (26 Oct 2006)

Thanks for the info Paracowboy!  I checked the PSP webpage and found the info under clubs.  It does seem kind of odd
though that in addition to paying club dues, i also need a CAC card.  Anyways I am one step closer now so thanks again for
the tip.


----------



## 043 (26 Oct 2006)

Join the Chalk River Militia..........there are no dues or fees and the range is always open.


----------



## technofixit (26 Oct 2006)

What the heck is the Chalk River Militaia  ???  I am picturing guys in redcoats & white webbing tramping through the bush with brown bess muskets ;D
I


----------



## MG34 (27 Oct 2006)

More like plad jackets and STIL suspenders,staggering through the bush with sporterized Lee-Enfields and beer.


----------



## MG34 (27 Oct 2006)

The base club pretty much exists on paper only as many of it's members are deployed or otherwise tasked. You best bet would be to go to the Pembroke Outdoor Sportsman's Club on Doran road. It's a nice facility and has low membership dues,and you get a key to shoot anytime you like unless the range is booked by an organization.


----------



## 043 (27 Oct 2006)

Agent Smith said:
			
		

> What the heck is the Chalk River Militaia  ???  I am picturing guys in redcoats & white webbing tramping through the bush with brown bess muskets ;D
> I



haha, not guite! MG 34 is closer to the mark. There is a range off of Wiley Road.


----------



## technofixit (27 Oct 2006)

I got lots of info on the gun club today.  Next week I should be able to get some long range action fired up.
I am also starting to review for my restricted PAL test too.  All kinds of good things to look forward to.


----------

